# Two months old today



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

...been two months since brand new car was delivered, nicely run in now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's not bad going, how you finding the exeo ?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> That's not bad going, how you finding the exeo ?


Excellent, very, very comfortable and much more refined than the previous Mondeo, economy is a fair bit better as well, currently averaging 48.9 since day one - thats actual figure not the one taken from the trip computer

Only thing I miss is the heated windscreen but the Bose stereo, leather and sat nav more than compensate


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm looking at the new focus and the heated screen is the biggest plus point  I think the exeo is very underrated and people dismiss it because it's a seat and because it's a revamped old model a4. I think they miss the point


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jeez... are you a taxi driver!?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn, I thought I was going well... 3 months old & I'm at 9400 miles!

I miss the heated front screen of my mk2.5 Focus too inthis frosty weather.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I think the exeo is very underrated and people dismiss it because it's a seat and because it's a revamped old model a4. I think they miss the point


I tried a current A4 and whilst it's definitely a better looking car the driving position is horrendous, the pedals are so offset it would make a long journey just too uncomfortable for me

I had a previous generation A4 for a while and the Seat drives a lot better, I know they tweaked the suspension before it went on sale as the Exeo and they have done a great job

Perhaps they should get Seat to do the chassis tuning for all Audis, was out in a friends new A4 last week in S-line spec and it rode like it had no suspension at all


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I tried a current A4 and whilst it's definitely a better looking car the driving position is horrendous, the pedals are so offset it would make a long journey just too uncomfortable for me
> 
> I had a previous generation A4 for a while and the Seat drives a lot better, I know they tweaked the suspension before it went on sale as the Exeo and they have done a great job
> 
> Perhaps they should get Seat to do the chassis tuning for all Audis, was out in a friends new A4 last week in S-line spec and it rode like it had no suspension at all


I agree with you on the driving position in an a4. Very poor for an exec car. My Octavia was leagues ahead. Not sure how they have got away with it. And mine is an inherited company car. It's perfect otherwise.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

One of the reasons I got shot of my a3 s line was because of its poor suspension, Audi seem to think sports means solid, it was just so harsh and felt like it had no damping control.

I often wonder if seat are held back by vag, I think there cars are better looking than the rest of the vag empire. Give it 4 years and I reckon I'll go for gp the mk3 Leon, I think I've almost decided that the replacement for my cupra will be a current shape focus.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

My car's 2 and a half years old and it's only done 6000 miles! Granted a 1000 of them were done by me in the last 2 months!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow thats some serious mileage.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> jeez... are you a taxi driver!?!?!?
> 
> :thumb:


^ I was thinking the same : it'll take me around 2 years to clock that up :lol:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

get that oil changed now!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Which spec did you go for, SE or Sport Tech? There a really good car to drive, love the bose, there a good price too!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Gee, that is some mileage!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Edward101 said:


> Which spec did you go for, SE or Sport Tech? There a really good car to drive, love the bose, there a good price too!


Went for the SE Tech so got the leather, satnav, BOSE, iPod connectivity etc. The ride of the Sport Tech was just a bit too firm, admittedly it does look better but doing the mileage I do, comfort is more important


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Same as ours then! Getting good mpg generally as well. Really comfortable on a long run. Specced winter + convenience pack and xenons. The wheels are a pain to clean on the SE Tech though, I'm assuming you have the multi spoke alloys depending if yours is a MY12


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Edward101 said:


> Same as ours then! Getting good mpg generally as well. Really comfortable on a long run. Specced winter + convenience pack and xenons. The wheels are a pain to clean on the SE Tech though, I'm assuming you have the multi spoke alloys depending if yours is a MY12


Yep, got the multi spokes, as you say a real pain to clean, at last - the 5 year old with little fingers has a use when it comes to car cleaning 

No options on mine apart form metallic, just needed a car quite quick and took the first one on the list that was available with a half decent colour

The biggest improvement they have made for the current model is replacing the vertical slat grille with the honeycomb pattern - looks a lot better


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is some good going, I don't know how I'd get on with doing that kind of mileage. Even when I used to commute about 7k a year (back in 2005) it used to stress me out. 

If I work out the average I've done in my Megane, the car would be around 22-23 years old by the time it hits 10k! lol


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> That is some good going, I don't know how I'd get on with doing that kind of mileage. Even when I used to commute about 7k a year (back in 2005) it used to stress me out.
> 
> If I work out the average I've done in my Megane, the car would be around 22-23 years old by the time it hits 10k! lol


I rarely get stressed behind the wheel, been doing this for 20 years so well used to it - my worst nightmare is going to the same building and working with the same people every day - my days are long but the time I spend in the car I treat as "my" time


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to hear some good comments about the Seat Exeo, I went to look at one the other day in the dealers and I liked it a lot. I got to choose a new company car in the next few weeks, I was hoping to get a Ford Focus ST Wagon, but its a little too expensive.

So instead I am looking at a Exeo ST Sport Tech, prob in white. Its better specced than the Focus, and cheaper in car tax too. I was thinking do I go for the 170bhp manual or the 143 DSG? the 170 is cheaper in price and car tax but not by much.

Plenty of toys to keep you happy during the long stints on the M4 too.

I had a Seat Exeo saloon for a few months last year and I liked it a lot, certainly better than the 2 Vauxhall Insignia's I have had after that.

Very understanted cars, and I am liking the factlift with the LED lights front & rear.

Got any good pics of yours?

Mark


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Pfffft, you light weights on the mileage, e250 is 14 months old and coming up for 86k..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Exeo Auto won't be the DSG, its the old CVT box, 8 speed i think, the DSG won't fit in the engine bay.


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> The Exeo Auto won't be the DSG, its the old CVT box, 8 speed i think, the DSG won't fit in the engine bay.


oh I didn't realise that, in fact when I asked my local dealer what the DSG box was like he didn't say it was a CVT box installed!!

Looks like I will go for the manual anyway.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I much prefer the power delivery of the 143PS engine, I find the 170PS is all or nothing. Whilst I much prefer the looks of the Sport Tech I found the ride too crashy for a car that I spend a lot of time in - the SE Tech is still firm

So I ended up with the lower power, cheaper car - at least I'm minimising my company car tax


----------

